# Totally Innocent



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey, Roo!










_"What, Mom?"_

Didn't there used to be a munch ball over here? Where that big pile of shreds is now?
























































....









_"Huh. That's weird. Well, I have absolutely NO IDEA how that happened, Mom!"_


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That's so cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she is just the sweetest little thing ever, her face definately portrays innocence


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Roo is too cute! What a little sweetie. And I like the perch thingy you have. I might have to look for one for Sunny.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you!  The rest platform is by Prevue, and I got it from Pet Supplies Plus, which is a pretty big local chain. I bet Petsmart or Petco would also carry it. I originally got it for Roo because her mobility was really bad and she had trouble perching normally. Now she just likes go play on it.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

that is so cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Roo is one adorable bird!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is so cute


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

She is looking so much better! So sweet! Just wanna love on her.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Absoulutely adorable...and innocent!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds just like my Sunny. Once she broke a vase, then flew to the furthest corner of the condo and started preening herself to show me that "she had absolutely nothing to do with it".


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Cute Roo. And that platform looks so handy !


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Naww she is too cute! I have been looking at buying a couple of those platforms and watching Roo use hers has totally sold me on them! She looks fantastic by the way!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!  Yes, the platform is great. I was originally going to cover it in fleece, but then I decided leaving it open would be better so she wouldn't be tempted to use it as a nesting spot. So far it's worked out really well.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

So cute! I absolutely love lutinos!


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

But, of course!! Innocent! It's written all over her HONEST face! LOL 

And, sweet, too!!


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

soooo cute!


----------

